# Guinea pig food



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

At moment i'm feeding them Wilkos Guinea pig mix is this ok, guinea pigs do eat carrots and lettuce like rabbits don't they? i can't remember years since i had one lol x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

just read they do and peppers are good for them


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I would avoid lettuce as it can cause tummy upsets in Guinea Pigs and Rabbits.

Other things to avoid would be citrus fruits, onion and mushrooms. I think pretty much everything else is okay. General numpty disclaimer applies though as it has been years since I had Guinea pigs.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

an colour peppers?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I find with my rabbits and parrots that they tend to prefer the yellow, orange and Red ones rather then the green ones as they are sweeter.

Another thing they don't tend to eat is banana.

Favourites here tend to be apple, kiwi, peppers, carrot and greens. Oh and corn on the cob is a big hit as well.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

think i'll go and buy some peppers (cucumber as snails need to) , etc  x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You can feed your snails on much of the same stuff that you feed to the piggies. My snails used to love peppers, banana was a favourite with them, they tended to like them when they were a bit over ripe.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww, i accepted your friend request do you have msn ? x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Not at the moment, I used to but my old laptop died a few weeks ago and I haven't got round to downloading on this one yet. However my MSN is [email protected] if you want to add me


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

done  i'm off out now shopping before my sister gets here she wants me to take her to look at the staffies x


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Cavies can eat alsorts off food! BTW he can have the whole strawberry not just the top! Mine love them!
Here is a list of fresh feed they can eat with HIGH Vitamin C ...

- Bell / Sweet Peppers - red, green, yellow (not hot or chile)
- Broccoli Rabe / Rabe / Rapini
- Broccoli, Broccolini (stems are liked better than flowers)
- Brussels Sprouts (in moderation)
- Cabbage (in moderation)
- Chinese cabbage (in moderation)
- Cantaloupe Melon
- Carrot tops / leaves
- Cauliflower / Broccoflower
- Celery leaves
- Cilantro / Chinese Parsley / Coriander greens
- Collard greens
- Currants - yellow, red or black (leaves also edible)
- Dandelion greens
- Feijoa / Pineapple Guava
- Garden Cress
- Gooseberries
- Grapefruit (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Grass - wheat, winter rye (grown in pots from seed)
- Guava
- Honeydew Melon
- Kale - curly or plain
- Kiwi Fruit
- Kohlrabi leaves
- Lemon, Lime (home-grown best, otherwise feed cautiously)
- Mango
- Mustard greens / Leaf Mustard
- Orange (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Papaya / Paw Paw / Tree Melon
- Parsley - curly or plain (high in calcium)
- Peas in pods, Pea Shoots (not dried)
- Persimmon - american or oriental
- Red Cabbage
- Rosehip
- Savoy Cabbage
- Spring Cabbage/Greens
- Spinach (feed in moderation, linked to formation of kidney & bladder stones)
- Strawberries
- Swiss Chard, Red Chard
- Tamarillo (leaves poisonous)
- Tangerine / Mandarin (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Tomato (sores around mouth can develop; leaves poisonous; artificially
grown can be low in vit C)
- Tuscan Cabbage / Cavolo Nero
- Water Cress

Other good food...
- Apple (avoid seeds; if too tart, sores around lips & mouth can develop)
- Apricot
- Artichoke
- Arugula / Rocket / Roquette / Rucola
- Asian Pear
- Asparagus
- Banana (feed in great moderation - can cause constipation)
- Basil
- Beets
- Belgian Endive
- Bilberries
- Blackberries
- Blueberries
- Carrots (feed in moderation, vit A in carrots said to cause liver problems)
- Celery Root / Celeriac
- Celery stalks (cut into small pieces)
- Cherries (remove pits)
- Chicory/Endive
- Chives (caution, feed in moderation)
- Choy sum
- Corn on the cob (strings, leaves & stalks are edible too)
- Crabapple
- Cranberries (whole fruit, not concentrate or juice)
- Cucumber (fresh only, not pickled)
- Dates (dried high in sugar)
- Dill
- Figs (dried high in sugar - as treat only)
- Frisee Lettuce
- Grapes (in moderation, high in sugar)
- Green Beans in pods / String Beans (not dried)
- Green Endive
- Kohlrabi bulbs
- Lettuces - red, green, butter, Boston and other (avoid iceberg)
- Mint
- Nectarine
- Paksoi / Bok Choi
- Parsley root
- Parsnip
- Passion Fruit / Granadilla
- Peach
- Pear
- Pineapple - fresh (sores around lips & mouth can develop)
- Plum, Prune (dried high in sugar - as treat only)
- Pumpkin
- Radicchio / Italian Chicory
- Radishes (if mild)
- Raspberries
- Romaine Lettuce
- Rutabaga
- Salad mix (without iceburg lettuce)
- Squash - acorn, banana, butterhorn, spagetti, and others (feed in
moderation)
- Sweet Onions (caution, feed in moderation)
- Thyme
- Treviso Radicchio
- Turnip
- Watermelon (can cause diarrhoea - high water content)


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

they've had some cucumber and chives today x


----------



## Shaz (Sep 30, 2008)

hi i found that my guina pigs love to eat water melon and another of their favourites is tomato.I was told to never feed them potato, onions or green beans.Hope i have been able to help x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Cavies can eat alsorts off food! BTW he can have the whole strawberry not just the top! Mine love them!
> Here is a list of fresh feed they can eat with HIGH Vitamin C ...
> 
> - Bell / Sweet Peppers - red, green, yellow (not hot or chile)
> ...


Glad you mentioned the vit c bit as alot of people dont realise they dont make there own. And this is also why they benefit from natural sun light as it helps them to absorb the vit c easier from there food. Mine love celery, banana,and carrot tops, But my male adores cucmber.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 30, 2008)

In the list it mentions rose hips , can anyone tell me where i can get these from please. With regards to vitiman c does anyone know what food contains the highest amount as 5 of my females are pregant and i want to make sure they are getting enough vit c.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i feed my piggie on a high vitimin C pellet from charnwoods, it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## sarsarre (Sep 21, 2008)

My pigs used to go mad for sugarbeet and beetroots.. Prob was as most of them were white or light in colour the beetroot was a real pain!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

they eating wagg with extra vitamin c, they also eat Bananas, Carrots, Chives, lettuce sometimes x


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

I was told not to give GPs lettuce as it causes the poos,:frown: also like caui, apple, carrots, brocci, kale, banana with skin, and cumumber.  Guinea pigs are often better on nuggets they are black lumps, this is because rodents will selective feed this means that they only eat wot they like, so may be missing out on important food. I recomend pets at home nuggets, make sure you do a food change over if you swap there food, mix the wilkos stuff with pets at home nuggets for a least 10 days. Hope you found this helpful, good luck :thumbup:


----------

